# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  Cần mọi người giúp đỡ máy cắt dây TQ

## lucasyeah12345

Em đang xài con DK7732 của TQ nhưng máy em nó bị tình trạng là cắt xong sản phẩm không dừng máy lại , khi nào mình tắt nó mới tắt và đứt chỉ hay báo chỉ đỏ máy củng không tắt nó cứ chạy hoài quấn 1 nùi chỉ . Bữa giờ e thay chỉ rất nhiều lần mà tiếc không chịu nỗi . Em làm đủ mọi cách củng không được .Mọi người ai có rành về vấn đề này xin giúp em với . Em cảm ơn rât nhiều :Frown:

----------

bibonxyz

----------

